# ISO help for preparing bulk chicken wings



## mamaclam (Jun 8, 2007)

i am to prepare 200 chicken wings for a group.   how can i quicken the cooking,  without comprising the flavor and quality.  I would really like to cook the wings a day ahead because of the time factor involved.  do you guys have any ideas?   I use a propane gas deep frying pot outside to enhance the flavor.   i have always  received raves about the wings that i have cooked in the past but now that i am getting older, trying to do this work is taxing.   please help


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 8, 2007)

I say fry them in batches, 10 min per batch. Much quicker the baking. Them flavor them in batches too just using a large mixing bowl.


Are the wings fresh or frozen?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to DC mamaclam...Welcome

For my personal taste, if ya cook them a day ahead it would be the last time you cook for me How about a bigger pot? How about another propane cooker and two pots? Definnitely "volunteer" a couple of folks to help!.......if they wanna eat! 

Have fun and Enjoy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, it seems you've got the cooking part of it down.  Like TATT said, just cook in batches and cooking ahead of time wouldn't bother me.  To re-heat just wrap about 20 or so in foil bundles and heat in the oven.  It sounds like you need to recruit some help for preparation and clean up, like Uncle Bob said!  Anyone who appreciates these wonderful wings you make would surely help in the prep/clean up.


----------

